# Hidehoman is back as aaforeman



## aaforeman (Aug 4, 2013)

Hay all I'm back after a couple of years. I was hidehoman but after trying everything to get back in to my account it was a no go. 
The last couple of years I was acting at a pro haunt but this year I'm back in the yard.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Welcome back, and sorry that you had to change your id name, but sometimes that happens I guess. I've had to do that on other sites that I was on and went back to access them after sometime and couldn't. But we are really glad your back!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome back.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome back.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome Back!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Welcome back!




John Travolta was so YOUNG!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Back!!


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome back.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

aaforeman, you're welcome to send a request to our Madministrator (ZombieF) and he can merge your accounts


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Welcome home! It's nice your doing a home haunt again. Just like the good old days.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Welcome back !!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Welcome Back


----------

